# Applied nutrition ABE preworkout side effects



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Has anyone tried this pre workout yet? Ive used many preworkouts over the years but this one was seriously intense for the wrong reasons mainly.

I took one scoop and within 10 minutes started feeling dodgy. My face was tingling severely and felt really hot and had red blotches all over my skin. Then the tingling spread down my arms through to my legs and toes until the whole of my body was tingling.

If i moved my arms or legs in any way i would get an intense tingling feeling and it lasted for well over an hour. However i still had a great workout with it once the tingling started to die down but wasnt worth the overwhelming feeling.

Ive used preworkouts with beta alanine and niacin before and experienced mild tingling but this felt like nothing ive felt before. Has 2g of BA and 80mg niacin per serving which isnt a huge dose.

Has anyone used this and felt the same? Im thinking maybe i should have shook the tub before use as can only imagine i got a huge dose of niacin or something


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Have used twice since with no problems. Word of advice for first time users to shake the tub before first use.


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

Used this today, wasn't anything special, too much beta alanine.


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

I've been using species xs, good focus, ok pump, get quite a unique buzz from it.

I don't get a come down, but feel extremely tired and a little loved up, like you get off a pill, very unusual.

Apparently the active ingredient is 'Orchilean (Cymbidium Goeringil Extract)' I suspect there may be others not listed.

Has anyone else also used this stuff?

View attachment 142706


View attachment 142707


View attachment 142708


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

PumpingIain said:


> I've been using species xs, good focus, ok pump, get quite a unique buzz from it.
> 
> I don't get a come down, but feel extremely tired and a little loved up, like you get off a pill, very unusual.
> 
> ...


 Where did you get this from ?


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

Got it from a supplement shop near where I live in birmingham.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I work in Birmingham, which one and how much? @PumpingIain


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

Here: https://www.supplementssanctuary.co.uk/

its in Northfield, just by Northfield train station, cost £35.

Have you heard of this stuff before?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

No, just wondering what might be a good replacement for jack3d. Very little info about it, the company seemingly have other stuff for sale through pred nutrition so I'll have a look cheers


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

Let me know if you want a sample.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

PumpingIain said:


> Let me know if you want a sample.


 Just ordered one, but thanks for offering anyway. Something to do whilst I wait for the early election results to come barrelling in (yes I'm into politics and sad!)

Will report back when I've given it a whirl.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

ive been using the abe pwo for about 6 weeks and get along well with it. but know of a few that cant take it for similar reasons to you.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

PumpingIain said:


> I've been using species xs, good focus, ok pump, get quite a unique buzz from it.
> 
> I don't get a come down, but feel extremely tired and a little loved up, like you get off a pill, very unusual.
> 
> ...


 You're not wrong. The one I purchased last week arrived today so I did a scoop before a hiit class earlier this evening. It's a little trippy. Seems like a good pwo though.


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Would love to know what is exactly in that PWO above.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

jacksong said:


> Would love to know what is exactly in that PWO above.


 What's listed on the side.....I guess :confused1:

View attachment IMG_1713.JPG


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Hm what affects people are saying they are getting... I doubt very much that ingredient list is everything in it.


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

I heard that DMAA was the hidden ingredient, I was told to be careful with the pre -workout though I'm not 100% sure I believe there are hidden ingredients. However the buzz is good, especially when you increase the dose.


----------



## JPassa91 (Apr 12, 2020)

Anyone know where to get this from these days? Species XS


----------

